# هل تتغير كثافة قطعة من الحديد بعد ان يتم طلائها؟



## نجمة السماء (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي قطعة من الحديد (كثافة الحديد 7850 Kg/m3) تم طلائها بالزنك ومن ثم بالكروم طلاءا كهربائيا سؤالي هو هل ستتغير كثافة هذه القطعة بعد ان تم طلائها ام هل ستظل قيمتها (7850 Kg/m3) ؟ واذا تغيرت الكثافة كيف من الممكن ان احسبها؟.
شاكرة لكم الرد


----------



## obied allah (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بصراحة مش عارف لانى طالب ولم اعمل 
ولكن اعتقادى لا تتغير فهل طرق المعالجة الحرارية تغير من كثافة المعدن
ولان الكتلة والحجم ثابتين فانها ثابتة لان طبقتى الطلاء لا تقارن بالنسبة لحجم المعدن لان يوضع الكروم للتصليد فان زادت الطبقة عن ملليمترات تتقصف ويسهل كسرها اثناء تشغيلها
ارجو التصحيح والنصيحة لكل من له تعليق


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ردك اخي الكريم


----------



## dreaming woman (10 يوليو 2011)

لا تتغير كثافة الحديد بل يتغير وزن القطعة نتيجة لترسب طبقات الطلاء و يمكنك حساب وزن المادة المترسبة حسب قانون فراداي


----------



## yasseen (11 يوليو 2011)

لا تتغيير اطلاقا الكثافة لمجرد الطلاء.....ولكن الوزن الاجمالى للقطعة يزيد بمقدار وزن طبقة الطلاء


----------

